# Celebrity birthdays ..



## JustBonee (Dec 18, 2013)

Today, Dec.18th ......   Happy Birthday to two greats!

Brad Pitt is 50 and 

Keith "I've never had problems with drugs, I've had problems with the police." Richards is 70! 







http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...rthday-rolling-stones-pictures_n_4459895.html


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 18, 2013)

Keith!  he's the maaaan!  70 !?  Who'da thought eh?  They wrote him off around 1975 didn't they?  



The Stones are doing a tour here next year and aren't I just filthy that I'm not physically up to making the pilgrimage to pay my respects.

They are the undoubted icons of aging disgracefully and Keith is the Master of it.  The more I hear of his interviews the more his thinking impresses me.  Happy Birthday 'Stone' Man.  You've done us proud. 



Who's Brad Pitt?


----------



## Casper (Dec 18, 2013)

_*Yeah.....saw the Stones interviews on telly recently and Keith was definitely the
most entertaining of the bunch.....gotta luv him....even if he does look around 80.....
he'll probably outlive em all....Birthday wishes Keith....artytime:*_


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 18, 2013)

He is the poster boy for bad living! Can't believe he made it to 70!


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 18, 2013)

According to an interview I heard he didn't live quite as dangerously as portrayed.  A lot of it was for publicity as the 'bad boys' as opposed to the Beatles cleaner cut image.  They weren't too squeaky either, probably worse than the Stones.  They sure didn't have the stamina of the Stones and self combusted and broke up early.  

It's a pretty impressive feat to do what the Stones do for as long as they've done it and as well as they still do it.  May they never retire!

I wonder if Jagger uses Cenegenics for that performance level at his age?  Noooooo. don't answer that!  Please! :lofl:


----------



## Anne (Dec 18, 2013)

Kudos to the birthday boys, but how is it that Keith, Mick, and some of these others are still alive??  We hear of people our age dying of heart problems, etc., and not even having lived a life anywhere near what those guys went through.  Surely they did do some drugs...thinking of Amy Winehouse; Lindsay Lohan, and so many others that burned out so young.  

Oh, Di, maybe it IS cenegenics...we should look into that more, like have a thread on it??!!  :excitement::lol:


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 18, 2013)

NOOooooooo!  :lofl:

I live in fear that we'll learn they've survived on Omega3, MSM, Coconut Oil, spinach, Greenlip Mussels, extract of BeaverButt or some other magic bullet in a bottle off a Health food shelf.  OMG. We'd never hear the end of it !!!   aaaaaagh.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 19, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> NOOooooooo!  :lofl:
> 
> I live in fear that we'll learn they've survived on Omega3, MSM, Coconut Oil, spinach, Greenlip Mussels, extract of BeaverButt or some other magic bullet in a bottle off a Health food shelf.  OMG. We'd never hear the end of it !!!   aaaaaagh.



There is always this Di ....   snorting his father's cremated ashes! 

http://www.examiner.com/article/keith-richards-finally-admits-that-he-snorted-his-father-s-ashes


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 19, 2013)

Aww geeze, forgot about that one, thanks ever so, Bonnie.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 19, 2013)

Yeah, these guys are a wonder!    ..


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 19, 2013)

Anne said:


> Kudos to the birthday boys, but how is it that Keith, Mick, and some of these others are still alive??  We hear of people our age dying of heart problems, etc., and not even having lived a life anywhere near what those guys went through.  Surely they did do some drugs...thinking of Amy Winehouse; Lindsay Lohan, and so many others that burned out so young.
> 
> Oh, Di, maybe it IS cenegenics...we should look into that more, like have a thread on it??!!  :excitement::lol:


I think it is because they remain so active and obviously the rockers from our generation are made of much sterner stuff than these fly by nights, they can't handle their drugs or booze! Amateurs. 

think about all the hard living rock-n-rollers than are still around I mean look at Iggy Pop for instance. (ok maybe don't look too close)


----------

